# Santa Rosa Sound Report 6/29/16



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Since the weather and tide looked favorable, decided to make a trip early Wednesday morning on Santa Rosa Sound. Water was clear and calm, almost perfect for a while. The wind picked up after a couple of hours, which produced some unwanted wave action but was able to find four fish up to that point. Found some calmer water and picked up one more. Saw several small fish and plenty of bait. All the fish were found in 2"-18" of water. It is a blessing anytime I can get out there, fish or no fish. The Lord has blessed us with an enormous and beautiful creation here on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you on a boat or wading?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice batch of gigged flounder. Thanks for sharing the photo of them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A little crab meat stuffing and you are set!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Tonto FAC said:


> Are you on a boat or wading?


Boat


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats. Can't wait to get out there and find some. Last trip produced zero spotting's.


----------

